# can you make a career teaching english in Japan?



## coffdawgaces

Hi! I am a semester away from finishing my BA in English. I plan on teaching English for a year in Japan after. 

Basically, if I really enjoy it and find that it's something I want to do, are there opportunities for promotion within the industry, etc? What credentials should I get if there are? Should I get certified as a teacher in the US or Japan?



thanks!


----------



## susansafoora

You can try to google i lot of website there


----------

